

Hot girl helps friend with dry erase board - eszosoft
http://multi2d.com/1/post/2013/03/hot-girl-helps-friend-with-dry-erase-board.html
Seriously, she's beautiful, and you should do what she says.
======
shanelja
While this may be a fantastic piece of marketing, your placement could be
really off. HN is going through a transition at the moment, where people are
seeing sexism in everything where a female is present, this is just going to
be viewed as "objectifying" the female role.

There is also the issue with traction - if you do gain significant traction
this could really come back to bite you in the ass, you could have a great
product, etc, but you would risk alienating some of your potential clients if
you get labeled as a "sexist" company, an all too easy tag to throw around
these days.

That aside, I checked out your website and this seems to be the only thing
you've done - I couldn't find a single production, so there are no past
products, nothing shipped, not even some nice diagrams or examples.

I genuinely wish good luck to you and I hope you get some funding, but when
all you have is an attractive woman (and admittedly, that's what brought me
here) I think you will find it hard to convince an investor.

EDIT: I went back and had another look, and there are some examples in the
Categories sidebar.

------
ramigb
"Inspiring"

------
jdolitsky
brilliant marketing

